# Rrp exterior



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I finished off our first rep exterior today.

Here are a few observations:

Now that it really ($37k) matters, those chips sure do fly off the house.

When you put plastic on a black asphalt roof in direct sun on a 95* day, it is possible to melt it, which actually makes containment easier as the chips stick to it.

If you can get the chips to land face side up, they grip the plastic even better.

Sanding isn't as desirable as it used to be, no matter the temptation.

Every passing car is not slowing down to watch you.

Once you are prepped, it will never feel so good to paint.

Rrp is good for production rates.

Be sure to keep the cr and firm cert on site at all times, and the handbook as well.

Buy stock in plastic sheeting.

It's not that bad. Just follow the rules. This was a one and done for me, and was only on the books because it was a component of a remod/addition we did earlier this spring. No more on the horizon.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> No more on the horizon.


Really? Why? It seems so lucrative!


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Neps

It probably could be if a company set up a division specifically to do rrp. I do wonder how many markets (consumers) would bear the true costs of compliance. I'd rather get all my fingernails ripped out than specialize in pre 78 unless it was cool historic resto work.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

And it sounds like you enjoyed it so much!

Don't forget to give the HO a copy of the report within 30 days, that rule just took effect last week.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Neps
> 
> It probably could be if a company set up a division specifically to do rrp. I do wonder how many markets (consumers) would bear the true costs of compliance. I'd rather get all my fingernails ripped out than specialize in pre 78 unless it was cool historic resto work.


You mean like some how some here have a residential, commercial, pressure washing, gutter cleaning, carpentry, and faux divisions? Hmmm.....sounds like another big opportunity.

Did you suit up in a Extra Small tyvek suit like Biker?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

RCP said:


> And it sounds like you enjoyed it so much!
> 
> Don't forget to give the HO a copy of the report within 30 days, that rule just took effect last week.


Do you know in a gc scenario what the proper channel is? The gc is also certified and they are the ones paying me. Do i still submit the report direct to the ho?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> You mean like some how some here have a residential, commercial, pressure washing, gutter cleaning, carpentry, and faux divisions? Hmmm.....sounds like another big opportunity.
> 
> Did you suit up in a Extra Small tyvek suit like Biker?


:thumbup:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Do you know in a gc scenario what the proper channel is? The gc is also certified and they are the ones paying me. Do i still submit the report direct to the ho?


As long as all companies involved are Certified Firms, there only needs to be one Certified Renovator on record on the job, could be you or him. Does not matter who is paying who. Who was "in charge" of following RRP?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

That would be me, Scott.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

NEPS.US said:


> Really? Why? It seems so lucrative!


I would *maybe* be more interested in this type of work if I could charge a premium. If I'm going through all that's required *and* dressing in a bunny suit, I want an extra 5 grand just for my troubles.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> That would be me, Scott.


Then you must submit the paperwork to the HO within 30 days.

Here is a copy of the form.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I'm going to start the ball rolling to get the epa to consider requiring contractors to register pre 78 projects with the agency prior to commencement of the work, similar to how builders must get building permits.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I did the project alone, for many reasons. We are too busy for me to free up any of my guys. I haven't had a chance to train any of my guys since completing the course. With so much money at risk, I wanted full responsibility, as it was in a very high visibility neighborhood. I wanted to establish firsthand what the impact of this type of work is on exterior. I chose not to wear the suit like biker boy. I was mostly on asphalt roof and ladders. While I am a model of health, that would be a bad idea.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> I'm going to start the ball rolling to get the epa to consider requiring contractors to register pre 78 projects with the agency prior to commencement of the work, similar to how builders must get building permits.


Good luck with that, we have seen what an efficient organization the EPA is!

But you can go to your local Building Inspector and Health Dept and ask them what they are doing to inform the public and regulate contractors. My small town BI was receptive and says he will do what he can when building permits are issued. A lot of areas have had budget cuts, so they may not have the manpower, but if your state has adopted the rule, there is some funding that may be going towards education and enforcement.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

RCP said:


> Good luck with that, we have seen what an efficient organization the EPA is!
> 
> But you can go to your local Building Inspector and Health Dept and ask them what they are doing to inform the public and regulate contractors. My small town BI was receptive and says he will do what he can when building permits are issued. A lot of areas have had budget cuts, so they may not have the manpower, but if your state has adopted the rule, there is some funding that may be going towards education and enforcement.


It's a revenue stream for them and would facilitate enforcement. Could happen.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> I finished off our first rep exterior today.
> 
> Here are a few observations:
> 
> ...


It will only take just one


----------

